# Quick High Calorie Foods???



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I have been trying to look around for some foods that are quick but High Calorie.

For example I could eat half a jar or a full jar of Peanut Butter and consume between 1000-2000 calories!!!

Can anyone help me out with anymore please??

Cheers


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Nuts, Olive oil, Avocado, Cheese.


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

Mass Attack Heavyweight is a shake with 1300 calories!

i'm now eating a little 'Bounce' protein ball which is about 50g with 200 cal


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Milk, a litre of semi skimmed has 500kcal and I think about 35g of protein + other nutrients.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Flapjacks from asda are 62p for 450 calories!

maybe try and make your own? but with good carbs good fats and protein? like flapjacks? or like a cow between 2 pizzas?


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

Uzo's oil is a good blend of multiple oils, oilive oil does the same trick


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


> Milk, a litre of semi skimmed has 500kcal and I think about 35g of protein + other nutrients.


Semi milk litre = 340cals

Whole milk litre = 640cal

No contest... whole every time when bulking.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> Flapjacks from asda are 62p for 450 calories!
> 
> maybe try and make your own? but with good carbs good fats and protein? like flapjacks? or like a cow between 2 pizzas?


LOL, no wonder u were 20odd stone :001_tt2:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

evoo in ur shake, weight gainer, nuts of any description or good old fashioned KFC (got to pimp the kfc, maybe they will sponsor me)


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> evoo in ur shake, weight gainer, nuts of any description or good old fashioned KFC (got to pimp the kfc, maybe they will sponsor me)


Can't beat a Zinger tower for a PWO snack... or one of those Brazer's if you're worried about the fried chicken :drool:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Can't beat a Zinger tower for a PWO snack... or one of those Brazer's if you're worried about the fried chicken :drool:


Yeah tried that brazer, werent impressed, deep fried for me im afraid


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Clotted cream, add a scoop of this to a shake to add serious cals!!


----------

